# Manson look in photoshop



## Johnnsen (14. September 2007)

Ich habe mal nach Tutorials gesucht, wie man den Manson look am besten auf ein normales Photo überträgt und rüberbringt, farbgebung und details etc. Damit meine ich diesen ganz besonderen Look der haut. Kann das nicht richtig beschreiben. Leider nicht wirklich was gefunden. Goth makeup und grunge makeup als suchbegriff hat leider nur Tutorials für leichtes Frauenmakeup gebracht, nicht in dem Stil wie ich es gesucht habe. 

Beispiele: 






Man sieht am Beispiel hier, dass das nicht einfach makeup ist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wäre nett, wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## chmee (14. September 2007)

Das erste Bild ist super fotografiert. Nur die wichtigsten Konturen und Schatten sind auf der Haut zu sehen. Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung, dass es die Grundarbeiten jedes Make-Up-Artists sind. 

Wichtig ist es - wenn es Bild 1 ähnlich sein soll - alle Unreinheiten zu entfernen und der Haut eine durchgehende weiche Fläche zu geben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Johnnsen (14. September 2007)

Und dort sehe ich das Problem. Habe sowas bisher nicht in Photoshop gemacht. Und meine Frage ist: 1tens: Wie schafft man das am besten? 2tens: Wie schafft man das, ohne das es einfach übergekritzelt aussieht. Also die Haut weicher zu machen, etc.


----------



## Boromir (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

das ist ein sogen. High Key Effekt (Bild1) wenn du das hinbekommst dürfte die Schminke kein Problem mehr sein. Guckst du: High Key 1, High Key 2


----------



## Johnnsen (15. September 2007)

Boromir hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein sogen. High Key Effekt (Bild1) wenn du das hinbekommst dürfte die Schminke kein Problem mehr sein. Guckst du: High Key 1, High Key 2



Vielen Dank für die links. Das werde ich sofort ausprobieren.


----------

